# Is toilet paper digestible?



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

It's possible Pipper may have eaten a bit of toilet paper but I don't know for sure. I never leave an empty roll on the holder and today I found it empty. It's possible that I emptied it and got distracted and forgot to put a new one on but I just can't remember. If he did eat some it would only have been a little bit because I know for sure the roll was almost empty. Do I need to worry or would it just dissolve in his stomach, thats IF he even ate any.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It happens frequently - with mine, it generally passes through but you'll want to be watching for signs of any sort of blockage over the next few days. They do like their tissue!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's definitely done that before, and he was fine.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky has gotten paper towels and klenix and it comes out in his poop. I would think that tp would be even safer, since it is made to dissolve in liquid so it does not clog sewer system.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, that puts my mind at ease a bit. Glad to hear other fluffs have done this with no problems. I swear that this one little dog puts me through more worry than all 4 of my skin kids did when they were little. :smpullhair:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't worry. The worst that can happen is that the paper absorbs the digestive enzymes. If so they puke it up. There are some fragile beings, but most dogs have guts of steel, and nature provides. I think Pipper can handle a little bit of toilet paper in his bowels with no adverse effects.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Maltese eating toilet paper? Nope, of course I've never had that happen.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In small amounts it typically passes. However, any paper product can turn into a paper mache like consistency and cause an intestinal blockage. Monitor for trouble defecating, vomiting, or inappetance.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh yeah Ace loves him some TP napkins Kleenex. All paper goods. He isn't picky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Maltese eating toilet paper? Nope, of course I've never had that happen.


Say it ain't so! Somebody was framed. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

How is pipper this morning. My little one tend to do this the day before going to the vet when they need a stool sample. Little strands of paper in his stool.


----------



## missie (Nov 22, 2009)

Olly thinks t/p is a food group!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Say it ain't so! Somebody was framed. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> How is pipper this morning. My little one tend to do this the day before going to the vet when they need a stool sample. Little strands of paper in his stool.


So far Pipper is totally fine. ( knock on wood) Bouncy and hyper as usual.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret is almost 12 and she loves her TP and also newsprint. She often passes it where it isn't digested at all, but instead it comes out as a long piece of paper. UGH!!!


----------

